# Question about deer bag limits.



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok guys, need some help. I'm in zone b which is a 4 deer limit. I'm also hunting an urban zone. Does this now put my limit to 10 or just 6. Just want to make sure I'm staying legal. I doubt I'd get more than 3 this season but I'm just curious.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

10. 4 for zone B and 6 total in urban tags


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

HuntinBill is correct

Deer Zones and Bag Limits 
Deer Permit ($24) Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) 

Zone Opening Date Closing Date Limit Opening Date Closing Date Limit Total 

---------------------------------limit--------------------------------limit total
A Sept 25, 2010 Feb 6, 2011 1 - Sept 25, 2010 Nov 28, 2010 1 --- 2 
B Sept 25, 2010 Feb 6, 2011 2 - Sept 25, 2010 Nov 28, 2010 2 --- 4 
C Sept 25, 2010 Feb 6, 2011 3 - Sept 25, 2010 Dec 5, 2010 - 3 --- 6 


&#9632;Deer taken in Urban Units and during Controlled Hunts do not count against a hunter's Deer Zone bag limit.
&#9632;Deer Zone bag limits are separate and do not impact deer hunting in other Deer Zones.

Hunters may take up to 6 antlerless deer within the Urban Deer Units using either the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) or Deer Permit ($24). (see item 1 above)

However, Antlerless Deer Permits may only be purchased until November 28, 2010.
But, The Antlerless Deer Permits are valid in the Urban Units through February 6, 2011.

However, don't try to use the $15. tag unless it is urban after 11/28 for zone B, but then you say you are hunting urban.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

so does this mean since i have a place in zone b thats in the urban area and a place in zone c , that i can legal kill 6 in zone c then kill 10 in zone b since its urban, so i can havest 16 deer legally??? and why im asking does anyone no if marietta is urban now ??? iguy told me they made it urban now , just wondering,, ty


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't take this the wrong way as it isn't an insult at all - but what do you do with 10 deer? I use deer a ton through the year and I'm probably not going to completely use the 2 I got last year before another goes in the freezer. I thought about going after a 3rd last year but I just couldn't figure out what to do with it except donate it to pantries I guess.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

kinda like how the amish kill like 20 or more every year...makes me sick...I understand feeding your family and maybe giving some away to feed others...but as far as amish taking as many as they do, errrr it pisses me off...


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

im not saying i kill 10 deer a year im just saying the way it looks is that legally a person could kill up to 18 deer in ohio witch is crazy , 2 in zone A , 4 in zone B , and 6 in zone C , plus an additional 6 in the urban units , i do take a few a year for me and the family , but 18 deer, thats alot of meat youd have to have a walk in freezer lol


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

slaughtereyez said:


> kinda like how the amish kill like 20 or more every year...makes me sick...I understand feeding your family and maybe giving some away to feed others...but as far as amish taking as many as they do, errrr it pisses me off...


You sure like to group everybody together don't you. There are plenty of Amish that follow the rules just like there are plenty of non Amish that overbag. 

What makes me sick is hijacking a post to make a racist or religious slam.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

slaughtereyez said:


> kinda like how the amish kill like 20 or more every year...makes me sick...I understand feeding your family and maybe giving some away to feed others...but as far as amish taking as many as they do, errrr it pisses me off...


The Amish use fish and wild game to support their whole community. When you see them in a store, they are usually buying large amounts of product to share. Us "English Folk" usually don't buy things in bulk for our friends and neighbors. It's just a different lifestyle. It takes them forever to travel to a store with a horse and buggy - so they make it worth their while.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Total number of deer one hunter can legally take in ohio is 18 if they use all the right tags in all the right zones and urban units. (giggle giggle, i said unit! LOL)


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

As confusing as the game laws are (intentional, I think!), I do believe you are misinterpreting them. I think the max anybody would be able to kill is 12, and that is for zone C. For zone B, you would be allowed 10. 4 regular permits and 6 urban permits. I think any deer you kill in any zone counts toward your total.
For instance, if you get 3 deer in zone B, you could only kill 3 more in zone C. Another example would be if you get 3 deer in zone C, you could only get 1 in zone B. Using the 18 deer theory, you would be allowed 3 bucks, one in each zone, but that is not so. You are only allowed one buck with 3 inch or greater antlers statewide.

As to the Amish slam, if you had an animal eating 10 to 15% of your income, how many would you kill? Especially given the fact that, even though it's your food and money they are eating, you can only kill them during certain times, and you can't kill them all. Heaven knows, there are a bunch of people out there that are spending a fortune to get the ones that have the horns. We sure wouldn't want to deprive them of that. Maybe you should ask the Amish if you would give them 10 to 15% of your income if they would stop shooting so many deer? I think a part of license sales should go to farmers for the damage wildlife incurs anyway. Why should a farmer have to pay to feed an animal so that the states can sell licenses to hunt?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Ifish it is 18 if hunting the right areas at the right times. Zones do not count toward each others limits and urban deer are calculated separate. However only one Buck state wide per year.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote: As to the Amish slam, if you had an animal eating 10 to 15% of your income, how many would you kill? Especially given the fact that, even though it's your food and money they are eating, you can only kill them during certain times, and you can't kill them all. Heaven knows, there are a bunch of people out there that are spending a fortune to get the ones that have the horns. We sure wouldn't want to deprive them of that. Maybe you should ask the Amish if you would give them 10 to 15% of your income if they would stop shooting so many deer? I think a part of license sales should go to farmers for the damage wildlife incurs anyway. Why should a farmer have to pay to feed an animal so that the states can sell licenses to hunt?



Oh boy, and I suppose you think every amishman is a farmer? That is about as bad as thinking everyone overbags animals. I grew up in Holmes county, now reside in Wayne, lots of friends that are amish. To have a deer eat 10-15% of your crop? hmm.... most of the amish reside from berlin to the Mt. eaton area... some good huning in there, but not much woods. certainly not a enough for 10-15% crop damage. Tuscarawas county yes, Northwestern holmes county... NO. We have a 100 acre farm located in this area. I would say that the Amish are about the same as everyone else, some overbag, some don't . It is just that when you see them you see them in numbers, which makes it look bad.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

10 to 15% is the damage we experience in SE Ohio, yearly. Not just corn and soybeans, but alfalfa, apples, even my mom's flowers. Also, it's not just deer, however they are our biggest, or most visable, offenders. We once had beavers cut down close to 2 acres of corn to use in their dams. Did we get any compensation from the state? No. The state got paid for the licenses to trap them though.

There are Amish all over the state, and I've heard the same complaints about them over harvesting just about everywhere Amish live. The original Amish slam was made as a generalization. It didn't say what counties Amish were being refered to.

If I get time, I will call the DNR on Monday to find out about the bag limits. A few years back it was explained the way I did to us by the Game Warden, but that was 15 years ago, so, maybe it's changed.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is the scoop. I can get up to 12 deer this year. (I can guarantee I won't get near that many, but I digress) I'm in zone b. I can get 4 in zone b but if I want to get my full (which is the total for a hunter in Ohio hunting the standard areas) I need to go to zone c or zone a for my last 2. The additional 6 urban deer come from the private land I hunt which is classified urban on the odnr website. They have maps that show you all urban areas in ohio. In the urban area, doe tags are valid all season but I still have to buy them before November 28th. Will I ever take the 10 possible from the area I hunt? Probably not, but if I use legally bought tags and hunt according to the laws, that's all good. Would you criticize a landowner who took his quota of deer off his land? That number is quite a bit higher. Follow the rules and enjoy Gods wonderful creation! 

Be safe, guys.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I called zone B region office in Findlay and a persons limit would be 18 deer if you jumped through the hoops on traveling to the right spots.


----------

